# I was a "real" taper today!



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't remember how many years it's been since I ran a tube, but I'll tell you this...it sure makes a difference when someone has maintained their berzookum well :thumbup: 20' ceiling angles with only an inch or two of drag-out. I also got to run a flat box....how exciting! Those new fangled automated tools sure make things go quicker


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

So you ran a bazooka years ago, Slim, but never a box?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So you ran a bazooka years ago, Slim, but never a box?


nope,he ran a berzookum:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> So you ran a bazooka years ago, Slim, but never a box?


Naw, I ran 'em all, but I got to use both today. Finished taping angles, ran a 10" over the dry flats, 12' trowel and 90 minute on the bullnose (it's a cool basement), and hit the screws with the rest of the hot mud (running to get them all hit before the mud went off). Then I went over to the college of technology to start taping on a job hung by carpentry students....we didn't get any taping done, but I got to set nails and screws for 3 hours.....with another 3 more hours of the same to come tomorrow You gotta love a butt joint in a 4 ft. wall.

In the late 90's I ran the tools a lot....it's funny, it's just like riding a bike.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> nope,he ran a berzookum:jester:


:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> In the late 90's I ran the tools a lot....it's funny, it's just like riding a bike.


If you haven't come across it yet, in science terms, it's sometimes called 'automaticity': http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&b...y&sa=X&ei=ixoCTZSzOoiKnAfj58zlDQ&ved=0CBgQkAE


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

JustMe said:


> If you haven't come across it yet, in science terms, it's sometimes called 'automaticity': http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&b...y&sa=X&ei=ixoCTZSzOoiKnAfj58zlDQ&ved=0CBgQkAE


Did you say you used to work for Encyclopedia Brittanica? (nice word!)


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice Slim! You have any work for the next two weeks? I'm dead until the Monday after Christmas!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Did you say you used to work for Encyclopedia Brittanica? (nice word!)


No, but I once slept at a Holiday Inn.

Not really.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Nice Slim! You have any work for the next two weeks? I'm dead until the Monday after Christmas!


sent a pm


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*your best import into the states. actually the best of all time*



2buckcanuck said:


> nope,he ran a berzookum:jester:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*those canadis are just alright. mostly.*



harvey randall said:


> Burton Cummings - Stand Tall - YouTube


 enter a longer message
? interesting


----------

